# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Happy Canada Day!!!

## For-Life

Happy Canada Day to all Canadian posters.  

Be thankful today that we get to live in such a wonderful country with:
- Great health care
- Great education
- Opportunities for all
- Freedom
- Clean air and water
- Lower level of crimes
- Safety


Sometimes we take these things for granted.  But we are truly lucky.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *Happy Canada Day to all Canadian posters.* 
> 
> *Be thankful today that we get to live in such a wonderful country with:*
> *- Great health care*
> *- Great education*
> *- Opportunities for all*
> *- Freedom*
> *- Clean air and water*
> *- Lower level of crimes*
> ...


Very nice post you made my friend, and I could add nothing than an 
other:



*Happy Canada Day* 
*to* *one of the 4 best countries to live in*

----------


## uncut

:) Now look what you've done.......there's a lineup at all border crossings!!!!!:D

Happy Canada Day!

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Enjoy your Day! Freedom is a precious thing that too many take for granted. This one is for you...:cheers: another round ...:cheers: Ok, one more ...:cheers:.

----------


## Jacqui

Happy Canada Day :D :D :D

----------


## Jacqui

Just remember to remain calm!! The Queen is visiting :D

----------

